
Children's Doll May Be Recording All Conversations - growlix
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/12/20/506208146/this-doll-may-be-recording-what-children-say-privacy-groups-charge
======
cowardlydragon
The Internet of Things is really an Internet of Surveillance Devices....

------
earcaraxe
This was like last year's SANS Holiday Hack challenge which centered around
reverse engineering a child's doll that was recording everything going on in
the house.

------
pmoriarty
When nearly everyone constantly has a cell phone on them, why is this even
necessary?

~~~
richardrl
Because theoretically we should _know_ when a cellphone is recording audio
data. We press a button for Siri - it's not always on. In the case of a doll,
it's deceptive.

~~~
20after4
ok google...

